# best swingblade sawmill



## chopmistchopper (Oct 30, 2009)

wanting to get a swing blade mill, what's your opinions on best out there lucas peterson or one I had not heard about D&L (180 degree as opposed to 90) any and all imput please


----------



## Coalsmoke (Nov 1, 2009)

I've seen one of D and Ls machines in person run and I was impressed with it. I am a band miller though, so can't offer too much insight, just that it looked like a real nice unit. I think it was a double cut they had if my memory serves me? It was quite a few years back that I saw it run.


----------



## O51Av (Nov 1, 2009)

I have been satisfied with my Petersen ATS.I have seen a Lucas once and it seem to be much different than thr Petersen.I have never heard of D&L until now.


----------



## johncinco (Nov 3, 2009)

Petersen has my vote hands down. I run a band mill, but plan on adding a swing blade when I can justify it. I have seen the lucas in action, and another red branded one. All the small details and ease of use made the Petersen stand out. Not cheap, but man can you turn out some nice dimensional lumber in a hurry.


----------



## aojgnar (Nov 3, 2009)

my girlfriend's dad also has a peterson. he hasnt had it long but what i have helped him cut has been beautiful (as long as there isnt much tension in the log, which im sure is true no matter what kind of mill you are using). Cedar, pine, cherry, walnut all cut with no problem. it is super easy to use and adjust when it needs it. blade change is a breeze. i would strongly consider going with peterson.


----------

